# Geo : Prizm 1994 CHEVROLET GEO US ELECTRICAR ELECTRIC CAR



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-30-2007 9:08:29 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $8,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

